# Enzo's MX and MXJ



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo earned his MX and MXJ this past weekend. After having a long time off he's back and ready to kick butt





and some working pictures


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi and I send a huge congrats to her brother!! Way to GO!

The ribbon pics are beautiful!! He looks exactly like Max


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's so handsome!

Congrats!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done and the photos are all stunning!!!

Gotta get more of these wonderful dogs out there and doing well!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks guys and Diane I agree he does look just like Max.. I will have videos up soon as I can


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very Handsome boy. Congratulations on the titles.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks.. I am trying to post videos of his runs on youtube


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure this will work,,but here's a link to one of the videos


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks Diane for adding Enzo's videos


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Way to go!!!! I can't see the youtubes at work but will be sure to watch at home!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice work! Congrats on the new titles, and restart of a great career!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Good job! What a handsome boy. And beautiful ribbons too!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that's a beautiful Shepherd! :wub:
Nice runs!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice job....... Congrats!


----------

